# Good Strains to get



## SwisherSweets (Nov 10, 2007)

Just Curious if anyone could tell me some of Dr. Chronics best outdoor strains to get.


----------



## longtimegrower (Nov 11, 2007)

I love the mandala strains he sells.  Satori kali and speed queen are all good ones. Great yeild of large buds with a great high. Slim If your looking for a low cost plant try the safari mix. They will grow with very little tending.


----------



## cannagro (Nov 11, 2007)

i havent order seeds yet but all of mandala **** looks pretty good nice and crystally


----------



## cannagro (Nov 11, 2007)

i have been researching for myself if i come across some good strain ill let you know, i here northberry is good but the is off of peak seeds


----------



## Mutt (Nov 11, 2007)

Indoor strains grow well outdoors too 
When picking a strain, try to get a hardy one if its your first grow.
Most seedbank sites will tell you the difficulty level of the strain.


----------



## cannagro (Nov 11, 2007)

mutts got good advice


----------



## SwisherSweets (Nov 12, 2007)

yeah im a newbie to growing, i tried it once but all of the plants i had were male.. so i just through them out. Im kinda not decided yet if i want to order seeds from anywere because of the laws in the usa.. and im worried i'd spend 50 hard earned dollars on something that could just get confiscated by customs and i loose out on 50 bucks cos i read on some companys that they dont give anything for confiscated seeds pretty much buy at own risk.. plus i've herd there is that chance buying seeds online not one would be female. That would stink to me to spend all that time and patients growing and risk to do so just to get another batch of males again. thats why i was woundering about the strains on how often has people around here bought and got good stuff and good plants out of the orders they have gotten


----------



## cannagro (Nov 12, 2007)

im in the us i havent order yet im doin my research first and i have heard bad things about nirvana and good thing about the Dr., i have also good things about northernberry check out peaks seeds website  they are cheap and look good, if u want to spend more money u can get fems, always more money thats the name of the game, gro big or go home, hey buddy sorry i was being a smartyass anyway if i think of some more ill post them


----------



## SwisherSweets (Nov 12, 2007)

i've herd withi fem seeds that you get a good chance of getting herms and there a waste of money


----------



## cannagro (Nov 12, 2007)

i couldnt say i havent bought fems, i spent my money on the reg ones got mostly fems, i hope u get some fems nxt time


----------

